# Hen or Rooster?



## Rayrayway (Aug 27, 2021)

Help identify if our 23 week old blue laced Wyandotte is a hen or rooster! We got what we thought were 4 hens at 6-7 weeks old and the other three are laying eggs but are different breeds. Thanks.


----------



## imnukensc (Dec 5, 2020)

That's a pullet. Wyandottes (and other large breeds) may not start lying until 6-8 months old.


----------



## Overmountain1 (Jun 5, 2020)

What she said; the heritage breeds (like Wyandottes) take a bit longer to mature than some others can. But so worth it- what a beautiful pullet! I want a blue laced red bad. I see hatching eggs in my future….


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Oh here we go. Two pics from Rayray and now OM has her eye on another breed.


----------



## ChickenBiscuts (May 28, 2021)

Pullet.


----------



## Overmountain1 (Jun 5, 2020)

Nah- I’ve wanted the blue laced red from the time hubbs brought our first chickens (silver laced) home! Well, within the same day anyway! I’ve just had other chicken priorities first!


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

Pullet.


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

Oh yeah, 10000% pullet. She would obviously be crowing already if she was a rooster and doesn't have saddle feathers so a pullet..


----------

